# Heater NOT working, but light on



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

1st time encountered this problem. I've got this used heater (Elite 300W) from someone. plug in, light on, after 5 mins dead cold. is it a easy fix or throw it away? thx


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally would not use it. It sounds like a loose or broken contact that is the problem. You are better off just buying a new one for piece of mind !

JMHO,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Stuart


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine did the same thing. 3 month old marineland, so I returned it for an exchange. It happened on the weekend while I was gone and I came back to a tank with 65 deg water. All fish survived. 

All my tanks have 2 heaters now.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

its a petsmart heater, go buy another one, put the broken one back in the package and take it back. Problem solved, new free heater.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I recomend running 2 heaters so if one fails the other one can maintain the recommended temperature.

In my 80 gallon I ran 2 X 150 watt.

Now that the weather is warmer I don't worry as much.
Now I have to think about cooling<G>


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> its a petsmart heater, go buy another one, put the broken one back in the package and take it back. Problem solved, new free heater.


Not nice


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

lol I second the petsmart thing!

I do that all the time at work for nice customers when they have a problem. A lot of companies we deal with have very easy RA's and it's great customer service.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought the used heater in an aquarium package from someone on craigslist. I wish I could still bring it back to Petsmart to get a new one


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well ? Does not matter how you cut it. Buying something off CL and claim that you bought it from Petsmart for something defective is a blatant lie. Sometime I wish I can do that with my cars.

Wish there is a more honestly way of going about this. Teling the manager it is bought from Cl and if he is willing to swap that as customer service, that would be ok. Do you know that it is still within Elite's warranty period.

When Home Depot first started. I used to buy door locks from there -just to realize that someone has stuff their old locks in there and return it as new. All the trouble I have to go through to return the old lock and hoping the staff would believe me :lol:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> its a petsmart heater, go buy another one, put the broken one back in the package and take it back. Problem solved, new free heater.


that's the same as stealing. I use to work at an electronics store and a customer did that to a product but we found out and ended with the cops involved

heaters are cheap enough for you to just buy a new one


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

Victor said:


> that's the same as stealing. I use to work at an electronics store and a customer did that to a product but we found out and ended with the cops involved
> 
> heaters are cheap enough for you to just buy a new one


 hah, Guess you should of honored the guys warranty. Think things like that happen because people like you are cooperative and helpfull?


----------

